# emotional and physical abuse



## pinkbear (Jul 11, 2011)

hello. Im 25 years old and I have been married for almost 4 years. I have three children with this man. we have had so many financial set backs and he constantly blames me for our problems because I do not have my green card. He says if I had my papers we would get government help. That he was with an American girl there would be no problem. He is lazy and in the beginning of the relationship would slap me if I spoke "too much." He constantly says I should pack up my **** and leave because he wouldnt give a crap. Then the next day he would say he loves me. Everytime I suggest he finds work he says Im on disability he has an excuse. One night we were talking and he thought I was talking too much and he started choking me. after he stopped around 12 I started packing my things and he told me to go lie down that I wasnt going anywhere. He also moved us out of state a few months ago so my family is 13 hours away driving. One day he is nice next he is yelling at me. He prefers to hang out with friends and if he is home plays with the kids a little then watches movies. My mom and dad know he has abused me but they just tell me to have little to say to him.the police have been called twice. I didnt press charges because he is the only one supporting the children I want my children to grow up with a father and financially I have no other support.


----------



## pinkbear (Jul 11, 2011)

My biggest fear is the financial support as little as it is and I feel like I have to work it out, a marriage is suppose to last


----------



## Kauaiguy (May 8, 2011)

With the exception of the children, I would pack up and leave in a heartbeat. You're in an abusive situation and if there is any way that you can leave, I would do so.

I know that in a divorce situation, you would get child support and maybe even alimony, but even then if he decides NOT to comply with the judges orders, you could be left fending for yourself and your children.

I would certainly see if parents can help out until you can get back on your feet. It's a tough call with children.


----------

